# want our own family



## blonde_blueeyes23 (Aug 1, 2009)

hi me and my partner are a loving lesbian couple and  live near swindon, we had our civil partnership in July we both have great careres we have been ready to start a family we have been trying for a year and 3 mths.
my partner has pco and i recently in sept had a chemical pregnancy. 
has anyone got any advice for us we are looking for a donor but is there anywhere else thatwould help lesbian couples thats not to expensive.

kind regards laura and Lisa xx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi there,
Welcome to FF!
I'm sorry to read about your chemical pregnancy in September  
May I ask how you have gone about ttc so far? Has it been through a clinic or a known donor?
As far as clinics go, they will all treat lesbian couples (they are not allowed to discriminate because of sexuality) as long as they have access to sperm. Many clinics have their own sperm banks and others 'buy-in' sperm. 
If you have a look on the HFEA website you will be able to find out which clinics are nearest to you and also what treatments they offer. It's a very helpful site & gives lots of information on fertility treatment options.
Good luck, please join us all on the other threads and have a chat. I've learned so much from FF over the years and I'm sure you will too.
Lottie


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Laura and Lisa - welcome aboard  

Sorry you have not got your dream of a family yet. We also live on the outskirts of Swindon. We have had wonderful treatment at the fertility unit in Oxford and I believe they still have donors. Give them a call as they have been so great to us over the past few years


----------

